# Symptoms of NB overheating?



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

What are the general symptoms that the NB on my type motherboard is overheating???


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 30, 2011)

crappy thermal paste and lack of airflow is usually the culprit,
should improve temps by removing the heatpipe/heatsink and scraping off the old pink toothpaste looking crap and putting something sensible like mx-2 on,
a piddly little 40x40mm fan will help too but the noise they make isnt a nice one...
a larger/higher cfm intake fan is a bit better of a workaround.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> crappy thermal paste and lack of airflow is usually the culprit,
> should improve temps by removing the heatpipe/heatsink and scraping off the old pink toothpaste looking crap and putting something sensible like mx-2 on,
> a piddly little 40x40mm fan will help too but the noise they make isnt a nice one...
> a larger/higher cfm intake fan is a bit better of a workaround.



i know how to solve it, but how do i know if it is happening????


----------



## MightyMission (Apr 30, 2011)

oh sorry,aida64 can give you accurate-ish temps of all the sensors.
i dont know if the demo version gives you all the readouts.
as your mobo is an nvidia one,nvidia system tools with ESA support will tell you the temps too.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2011)

stick ur finger on the heatsink... if it burns then its too hot... 

symptoms? maybe random Blu screens would be about it afaik... possible data corruption...





get some airflow on the north bridge.... if the problems your having go away, then you know the north bridge was overheating and the problems you were having were the symptoms


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> oh sorry,aida64 can give you accurate-ish temps of all the sensors.
> i dont know if the demo version gives you all the readouts.
> as your mobo is an nvidia one,nvidia system tools with ESA support will tell you the temps too.



mine is not ESA supported, aida says mb is at 35C which is bullshit



slyfox2151 said:


> stick ur finger on the heatsink... if it burns then its too hot...
> 
> symptoms? maybe random Blu screens would be about it afaik... possible data corruption...
> 
> ...



edit
well it is fairly cool now
I get random blue screens (memory management, pool header, irq not less or equal to)
error codes on post sometimes
(this is all at underclocked FSB as it cannot take full 1333mhz due to freezing at post or in windows)

does this sound like overheating or a fucked up  Mobo


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe its a lack of voltage... check CPU/RAM volts as well.

im just guessing here...


have you checked its not a ram issue?


is it the Q6600 or Q9450 system?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> maybe its a lack of voltage... check CPU/RAM volts as well.
> 
> im just guessing here...
> 
> ...



yep it does this with another kit of ram.

Im running it at:
FSB 1.4v
NB 1.4v
SB 1.53v
1066mhz and ram at 800mhz
cpu is at 1.24v
ram is at 2.1v although it can do those timings at 1.8v

it does this with both the gtx280s in and just 1 in so it is not a power issue.... im confuzzled!

Q9450 system, it does the same if i put a q6600 in too


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2011)

when do these blue screens happen? while idle/gaming/hardcore crunching?

can you do anything to cause it to happen? such as running 3Dmark... Intel burn test...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> when do these blue screens happen? while idle/gaming/hardcore crunching?
> 
> can you do anything to cause it to happen? such as running 3Dmark... Intel burn test...



well i can game like normal really, it will occasionally lockup in bc2.
I ran a linpack test and it failed after 7mins 37secs with an error whilst being underclocked

i get bluescreens when the PC is idle or when im on firefox or something
i can use it for days on end without issues and then one day it wont boot until i tinker with the settings again


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> well i can game like normal really, it will occasionally lockup in bc2.
> I ran a linpack test and it failed after 7mins 37secs with an error whilst being underclocked
> 
> i get bluescreens when the PC is idle or when im on firefox or something
> i can use it for days on end without issues and then one day it wont boot until i tinker with the settings again



well im going to leave it here, i dont know enough to help much more with this one.


you said you cant run it @ 1333? i would start from there to find the problem if thats the case.
google the volts for your motherboard and double check they are where they should be. run your CPU and Ram at stock speeds and see if you can manage to get it to boot into windows @1333.



maybe the motherboard really is slowly dieing.. or it could just need a small volt boost somewhere, or a bit of extra cooling.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 30, 2011)

I use to have similar issues and it turns out mine were coming from a corrupt pagefile. I deleted my pagefile, defragged. Then set a new static pagefile and the problems went away. This was back when I had an AMD setup.

Other than that it could be memory issues as others have stated.


----------



## DigitalUK (Apr 30, 2011)

your going to end up with the same sort of errors you would get with an overclocked cpu thats not stable, i would strip the board down, clean up the heat pipes and heatsinks, nice new thermal paste and get the temps under control (HWmonitor works ok on NV 7 series i know you can get BS readings from the 750a and 750i from missing sensors eg. on 750a boards a temp reading about 125c which is false). look at any caps on the board for fluid or bulging. also after reseting bios make sure you load optimized defaults then save, ive had that prob with the 750a before. 
deffo turn off any overclocks and run everything at stock for testing, hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## robn (Apr 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> What are the general symptoms that the NB on my type motherboard is overheating???



From my experience with an AMD setup, the system would switch off, but leave fans running and turn power light orange. Never a blue screen or any error logged, but I don't know how comparable that is to your Intel system. Happened at "random" times compared to normal stress testing, as I guess games and 3DMark heat everything else enough for general airflow to be high through the case.

My system definitely had an over heating NB anyway. I'd changed the CPU cooler, and I think the original one was designed to also blow across the NB. I eventually solved things with a Zalman passive copper fin universal heat sink.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> your going to end up with the same sort of errors you would get with an overclocked cpu thats not stable, i would strip the board down, clean up the heat pipes and heatsinks, nice new thermal paste and get the temps under control (HWmonitor works ok on NV 7 series i know you can get BS readings from the 750a and 750i from missing sensors eg. on 750a boards a temp reading about 125c which is false). look at any caps on the board for fluid or bulging. also after reseting bios make sure you load optimized defaults then save, ive had that prob with the 750a before.
> deffo turn off any overclocks and run everything at stock for testing, hope you get to the bottom of it.



temp readings are like 45c and 36c during linpack and seem to go up and down like normal
maybe they are wrong or maybe the board is a dud


----------



## DigitalUK (Apr 30, 2011)

seems really cool for nforce 7 (around 45-50c i would say is about normal for nf 750 without fan on NB), maybe you have a bad cap on the board

some classic symtoms would be, system not booting from cold or crashing on boot from cold. may see not posting every time on restarts as well and obviously unstable possible until caps have warmed up.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> seems really cool for nforce 7 (around 45-50c i would say is about normal for nf 750 without fan on NB), maybe you have a bad cap on the board



this is without a fan @ 1.4v and nb and fsb 45C linpack

now that you mention it i accidentally bent a cap when mounting my second GTX 280, i bent it back do you think this is causing the problems?


----------



## DigitalUK (Apr 30, 2011)

check it, it only takes 1 and that temp seems normal even abit cooler than expected unless you have really good airflow in your case.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> check it, it only takes 1 and that temp seems normal even abit cooler than expected unless you have really good airflow in your case.



i know it is not blown, it is a solid one, but it was bent badly, i bent it back when i remounted the card

cpu airflow is the only positive about my case 
I will look at the caps later


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 30, 2011)

When did your problems start? Is this a new rig? Are you asking because you are tweaking a few settings now?


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 30, 2011)

you can always buy a better northbridge heatsink but the airflow should be good, try putting an 80mm fan on it?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 30, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> When did your problems start? Is this a new rig? Are you asking because you are tweaking a few settings now?





Funtoss said:


> you can always buy a better northbridge heatsink but the airflow should be good, try putting an 80mm fan on it?



mobo is in it's second year of life. the rig is old, i haven't changed much in the rig to be honest.
all started 3 months ago i thought my CPU was conking it, so i bought a new one, same issue. just cant seem to find  out what's wrong
only other thing ive changed is the video cards....
i hate to fiddle when my pc was so stable


can't change the NB as the cooling covers the whole board. have added a fan no change


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 1, 2011)

Are you having any problems at stock speeds? Is this just while overclocked?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Are you having any problems at stock speeds? Is this just while overclocked?



yes, infact it the board is NOT stable at stock speed, and even produces errors below stock hence why im running it at 2.4ghz not 2.66ghz
this is the q9450 system in my specs, sorry for the confusion guys


could this be caused by a weak PSU?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 1, 2011)

I would be pointing my finger at the motherboard to be honest.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 1, 2011)

i mem tested the ram today insta-error. pulled the stick then no errors....
now the fucking machine freezes on post, windows boot, even in the bios i cant get it to work!

if i finish with my coursework today i will fiddle with the cooling setup tomorrow or in the evening


----------



## Bo$$ (May 2, 2011)

guys wtf is this?! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0RmL16nZ84
this is with the working ram at underclocked speed 2.1ghz
it wont boot into windows as it keeps freezing, and freezes in BIOS screen
ran i memtest on this kit on another PC it was fine!
no blown caps or anything?
is this mobo dead?


----------



## DigitalUK (May 2, 2011)

god  dam thats alot of errors, bad ram or board is dying. 
some of the old asus 775 boards used to hang in bios or not post at all because the default voltage was set far to low.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 2, 2011)

im putting 2.0v thru 1.8v ram, stock timing/speed. this ram works in another PC, so im guessing dead mobo

can any of this be caused by a bad PSU?


----------



## DigitalUK (May 2, 2011)

bad power supplies can cause all sorts of wierd things to happen, at least you will know 100% if you test with another psu


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

OMG problem solved!


----------



## DigitalUK (May 6, 2011)

thats good news, was it psu or motherboard


----------



## Bo$$ (May 6, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> thats good news, was it psu or motherboard



it was the mobo, i sat and scraped some black/burnt ash stuff of the NB with a screwdriver and some thermal goop remover for the best part of 2 hours, and managed to get most of it off.
working fine so far.
The stock thermal paste wasnt even touching the south bridge and the shit on the NB was dried to hell, it looked like purple nail polish


----------



## MightyMission (May 6, 2011)

i bet your temps are better too!
i had a similar prob which is why i mentioned it early in this thread.
my old thermal paste was rigid lol i had to use a razor to remove it,but with a silly little nb fan and new paste,temps dropped massively.


----------

